

Talk About Getting Crushed by the Competition: Sometimes blatant me-too plagiarism wins - raganwald
http://sablog.com/archives/2007/10/24/talk-about-getting-crushed-by-the-competition

======
eposts
More proof that its not so much about the idea, but execution. You are always
going to have clones if the idea you are working on is worthwhile. What you
need is a team that can churn out features to crush your competition.

